# 41/2 month old Samson



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Some quick snaps by a friends house.. I was wondering on whether I could get your opinion on if he is full Pitbull or Bully. Also, he has some red marks on his nose and legs like dots..I think they are from his new kennel and him rubbing his face and tryna get out..but imma still get it checked out anyway.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

without the pedigree you will never know, he doesn't look like an apbt or american bully to me. He looks like he is mixed with pointer or some american bulldog. His ears look really short did you crop them? he is a good looking pup though and he looks like he is going to be a big boy.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

How old is he in the pics?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He's really cute. With those tiny ears and boxy muzzle, I'm wondering if there could be sharpei (without all the wrinkles?)?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

the ears are cropped, and there laying over, they never stood. If his ears were correct I dont think people would mistake him for a mix.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

His ears are cropped his stitches come out on monday..but according to performancekennels since he his ears had a full drop they are going to take longer to stand..so i guess on monday hes gonna tape them or w.e


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> the ears are cropped, and there laying over, they never stood. If his ears were correct I dont think people would mistake him for a mix.


still have stiches in them


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dang. the vet should have taped them right after they cropped. Maybe you'll still have a chance if you tape them asap.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How old is your pup?


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> the ears are cropped, and there laying over, they never stood. If his ears were correct I dont think people would mistake him for a mix.





Chinadog said:


> dang. the vet should have taped them right after they cropped. Maybe you'll still have a chance if you tape them asap.


I am going to get his Stiches removed monday his ears were cropped last week friday.. he's done other dogs like this 2 and they stand just takes time


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

kg420 said:


> How old is your pup?


hes about to be 5 months


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great lookin doggie...very cute pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's very cute his markings remind me of one of our old American bulldogs.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

great pup. looks so sweet! :roll:


----------



## proline518 (Jan 9, 2010)

He look's like he's Mix with American bull dog!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I was gonna say something bout those ears. they looked chewed up but now that I seen they were cropped I let it go. LOL!! to me he looks way to big to be an apbt or bully he looks to me like he is an american bulldog if he is 5 months and that big def an american bulldog or apbt ambulldog mix


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap he looks like hes gonna be a big boy


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

his ears are taped up now will post pics soon and continue with the breed guessing..my vet says abpt and bully and his father was abpt and his mom was bully


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

For some reason he looks like he's got Bull Terrier in him. I think it's the body, but since he's a pup and looks like he's got a lot of growing to do I'm gonna go with American Bulldog also. Here's my American Bulldog mix at 7 weeks old.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont see any bull terrier at all.. I'll post pics in a few more weeks when his ears are good to go.. also, he was weighing in at 43 pounds at the vet at 5 months and a few days does that mean hes probably gonna be a big one?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think so here's some pics of my old American bulldog, he has the same block head.

Mack as a pup










Mack at about a year old


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

*month later*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaawwww what a cutie did you tape his ears or did they go up on their own?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

wow. he sure beefed up in a month!!! went from awkward pup to handsome young man over night  hahaha. kidding. he's lookin sharp with his ears up tho.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

What a difference some ear taping makes ...
He's a good looking boy .....


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy cow he got big in a month!!! He looking good...looks much better now that his ears are standing


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

looks like shapei,pit mix


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

see I told you to keep taping them! YAY they are standing! It is hard to say what he is but a mix of some sort for sure. But he is really stinkin cute!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

He is definitely looking better!! I don't see no shar-pei...dunno what people talkin about lol...he is defintely filling out nicely!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He is huge! but looks soo much better with his crop standing


----------

